

Ask HN: How to link QR on the backend? - tchae

Hey HN,<p>I'm working on a concept related to QR scanning apps like ShopSavvy.  I'm completely lost on being able to integrate this technology into the mobile app.
Does anyone have suggestions on where to look?
I googled a bit but couldn't come up with anything.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
tchae
actually, i just came across this article. so i'm all set, but for anyone else
who is interested in creating a QR scanning function into their app should
check this out: <http://www.biggu.com/developers/>

